# Installasjoner og bruksområder.

## Luguber

Hei! 

Jeg lurer på hva andre nordmenn bruker Gentoo til.

Jeg er for øyeblikket bare hjemmebruker av Gentoo men bruker også andre Linux-distribusjoner i arbeidssammenheng. Dette har vært både som diverse servere (name-, web-, database-, mail-server og router) og som arbeidsstasjon. Nå jobber jeg mest med embedded-linux løsninger.

Hjemme har jeg kompilert Gentoo på min AMD k6-2 400MHz boks og har tilsammen brukt en uke på å få den til å fungere akkurat som jeg vil. Jeg har brukt følgende kompilator instillinger.: 

mcpu=k6 -march=k6 -O3 -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -malign-functions=4

Med følgende kompilator.:

gcc-2.95.3-r7

Mvh.

Luguber.

----------

## dtun3Z

Jeg bruker kun min Gentoo som arbeidsstasjon.

Mine servere kjører FreeBSD  :Wink: 

----------

## kybber

Jeg emigrerer fra XP til Gentoo for bruk i forskning/kontorsammenheng. Det er mest Matlab og LaTeX som kommer til å bli brukt, men trolig også noe Office-lignende saker. Kjører foreløpig XP som dualboot og regner med å måtte gjøre dette i ubestemt tid fremover for å være "kompatibel" med resten av instituttet...

----------

## teisam

Skal bruke min som en arbeidsstasjon på jobb. Kommer til å ha en laptop med w2k på et superrestriktivt nett, mens Gentoo skal brukes der det er litt mer liberalt.

Er imponert over hastigheten, maskinen føles jo nesten ny ut  :Smile: 

Nå gjenstår det bare å få farger i mutt så blir jeg fornøyd.

----------

## otulp

Min Gentoo-boks er stort sett som arbeidsstasjon å regne. Joda - den har ymse serverroller, men det er bare for veeeeldig lav belastning   :Wink: 

----------

## ace

Bruker Gentoo som arbeidsstasjon, gateway/ruter og server. Ja, det er mulig å bruke gentoo som server, man må bare tenke over hva man faktiskt gjør før man gjør det ikke hoppe i det, lese over ebuildene før man emerger noe som kan ha konsekvens for sikkerhet/stabilitet (begge er veldig viktig). Kjører ingen production servere på det ennå, men jeg synes oppgradering har gått veldig bra med få "oppryddninger" når endringer i gentoo har oppstått.

 :Smile:  Portage er genialt!

----------

## jodal

Jeg har lenge brukt Gentoo som workstation. For noen uker siden satte jeg opp en ny router/web/mail/dns som kjører Gentoo. Jeg brukte ~tre minutter på å luke vekk alt av USE-flags som har med GUI-saker å gjøre, og det har foreløpig fungert veldig fint.

Kjører fortsatt Debian på en filserver og en eldre laptop, men nå ligger i allefall gentoo.no på en Gentoo-maskin  :Wink: 

----------

## flatface

Har 2 bokser i heimen. Den ene står som brannmur/router +++, mens den andre står som reserve og er egentlig Test/Utviklingsmaskinen.

Valgte gentoo etter at jeg har kjørt RedHat siden v 5.0 og jeg fant ut at det første jeg gjorde etter en redhat installasjon var å rive ut alt jeg ikke trengte (som jo var mesteparten). Nå har jeg endelig fått en distribusjon hvor jeg føler meg sikker på det som havner på boksen.

----------

